

Download mp3s from Spotifys webapp - ma2xd

Wow, I can download mp3s from Spotify's webapp.<p>Open your browsers Console, goto _Network _ and filter on _XHR_. When playing a song, the url will be exposed as _"8bfe132f45b33640f499bfd91eb5a5c7f8e35552"_ or something simular. Right-click on the url and open in new tab. 
The song will start playing in that tab, just hit CTRL+S or Command+S and save it to your drive.<p>What did Spotify think of?
======
jorgenblindheim
Follow this link to get access to Spotify's webapp:

[https://apps.facebook.com/get-
spotify/?fb_source=notificatio...](https://apps.facebook.com/get-
spotify/?fb_source=notification&fb_ref=cazzette_gb&ref=notif)

------
nicholassmith
Have you flagged this back to Spotify? It might be a good idea, I can't see
them being super happy to leave a bug of that size floating wild.

~~~
ma2xd
I have and they know about it. Don't think it will be fixed...

~~~
nicholassmith
That seems like a potential show stopper in convincing labels all is well.

~~~
ma2xd
I've learned that Spotify convinced the labels that it's OK... I think they
will change their mind after someone farms the mp3s.

~~~
nicholassmith
Super maximum facepalm! That'll crap all over their business when it happens,
hopefully they'll be smart enough to sort it out before taking it out of beta.

------
engfeatcheng
does it still work? Spotify says :access denied

~~~
ma2xd
You have to start download before the browser has finished loading the mp3.

~~~
engfeatcheng
yep, works :0

